# Flehmen response-newbie question



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi All!

I've read that does will check their kids' health by sniffing their urine and doing the flehmen response. I also have read that bucks do it to does. What about a doe that is checking herself, what does that mean? One of my does *may be* pregnant, but is not showing. She always checks her urine, is that normal?


----------



## elevan (Mar 21, 2011)

My does start "checking" their urine about 1-2 weeks pre-delivery...

If they are pregnant, they might be getting close to kidding.

That is the only time I've noticed that my does will do this.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh good, it had me puzzled. This is the one who doesn't look pregnant. Although, she is now looking bigger every day. She *should be* due in about 2 weeks.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 22, 2011)

I've never really paid attention to that...but...by now, if she's that close, you should definitely be able to palpate a fetus in front of her udder...


----------



## chandasue (Mar 22, 2011)

I have one doe that does it when she's in heat and if the other doe is in heat.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 22, 2011)

My does do it when they're open, sometimes when they're cycling and sometimes when other does are cycling and they're acting bucky.  Ours all do it more often just prior to kidding, but like Kate said if they were that close you'd know she was bred.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> My does do it when they're open, sometimes when they're cycling and sometimes when other does are cycling and they're acting bucky.  Ours all do it more often just prior to kidding, but like Kate said if they were that close you'd know she was bred.


Wellll, I * thought* I _might've_ felt something when I was "allowed" to palpate a week or so ago. She is "her own goat", which translates to "catch me if you can, unless you are rubbing my back", and "There is NO way you are going to touch me down there, AGAIN". DH is making a stanchion tonight. I can see milk plugs, or do they always have those? Her right side is out a bit and moves sometimes. That's about all I know, other than her appetite went crazy the same time as the other doe who is due 3 days earlier. I've seen no indication that she was in heat after having been hand bred 3 times last November, but I don't know exactly what I'm looking for, yet.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 22, 2011)

Has she started building an udder yet?  I would say that the flehmen response isn't going to be a reliable indicator either way.  You'll definitely see her do it when she's going into labor, but of course by then there won't be any question about her pregnancy status.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 22, 2011)

Still no udder to speak of, but the waxy plugs appeared yesterday.


----------

